# Super Split Mini



## toolin45 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm looking for parts to repair my Super Split Mini electric log splitter, in particular the rack lift spring. Does anyone have any obsolete parts for this machine? Super split no longer has parts for this unit. Any information or leads to parts would be greatly appreciated.


----------

